# Cypripedium parviflorum var. pubescens



## xiphius (May 5, 2019)

A pleasant surprise when hiking in Shenandoah National Park


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 6, 2019)

Sweet. Those are perfect representatives of this variety. You got to love those petals!


----------



## Wendy (May 6, 2019)

Beautiful find!


----------



## GuRu (May 7, 2019)

Great to see this species safe and sound in the wild, especially for an european resident.


----------



## abax (May 7, 2019)

Hooray!!!! They're beautiful and haven't even
been stomped or bug chewed. Really nice find.


----------

